# Window Tint On A Lease?



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Am I allow to tint the windows on my lease? What are the rules surrounding the lease contract? Also, what happens upon returning the car? Is BMW going to charge me for the tint or should I take it back to tint shop to remove it?

J_W, feel free to respond.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jagass (Feb 8, 2009)

Why will you tint it if it's not yours?...lol


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

You are not supposed to tint the windows.

http://fs.bmwusa.com/BMWFSPulp/VEHLEA_Safety.htm



> Presence of aftermarket tinted windows voids the BMW Lease-End Inspection Form and results in an additional inspection by a third party with a different set of standards.


You could be charged to remove the tint. It depends on who inspects your car and how objectionable the tint is. Individual dealers have told me that if the tint is professionally done and not too dark, they wouldn't charge me if I returned the car to them.

On models where it is available Privacy Glass is the safer choice.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

I had a light tint on my last 3 series and had no issues on lease return. I think that the key is that the tint needs to be professionally done and not be in violation of applicable law. I suspect that worse case scenario, you can have it removed prior to return - that's a fairly simple, inexpensive proposition.


----------



## Jam BMW (Nov 10, 2008)

I asked my CA specifically about tinting a lease a couple of times. He said that there will be no charge, legal or illegal tint. Same with Clear Bra.


----------



## mlaynemd (Jun 3, 2007)

I put tint on my 335i (3M cs 35 all around) and they had no issue with it at lease end inspection.

ML


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm thinking about doing a light tint that meets all of the legal guidelines of California. The shop that I'm going to use are very good so I doubt I will have to pay anything at lease end.


----------



## Jam BMW (Nov 10, 2008)

I believe in CA, there is no legal "light" tint. You can tint the back and rear windows as dark as you want (no mirror tint), but any kind of tint on the windshield or front windows is illegal.


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

I returned my last BMW at the end of the lease with 5% tint all around(not the windshield obviously). They didn't say anything.


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

Had tint on my leased X5, no issues at all.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

My CA said that the dealership had no problem with getting the windows Tinted, I say go for it ,your paying for the car every month why not.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

C-Los said:


> Am I allow to tint the windows on my lease? What are the rules surrounding the lease contract? Also, what happens upon returning the car? Is BMW going to charge me for the tint or should I take it back to tint shop to remove it?
> 
> J_W, feel free to respond.
> Thanks in advance.


You are okay on the tint from our end...but if you get pulled over for having tints in the front you are on your own. :thumbup:


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I had already started removing the tint before I decided to ask. I went with a dealer that could d the inspection on site instead of dealing with the third party inspector and the hassle of their schedule which was something like a three week wait. Anyway, the tint is easy to remove with a steamer, no way would I pay somebody to remove it, but it takes awhile. I only did the front two windows and left 15% ceramic on the rear..man I loved that tint.

This time I went with privacy glass and then put 35% on the front, most people would say it matches but it bothers me if I look closely..I've had FHP and the tint shop measure the rear privacy glass and it's 42-43%, Huper Optik does make a 42% but that would probably cost a lot more than Formula One ceramic which is very nice tint..probably go with the 15% all around next time and not worry about matching it up


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

In my earlier days, I've gotten pulled over by the CHP for tint on my E36 M3. The CHP officer said that in CA you're not allowed even to have clear tint on the front driver and passenger side windows....


----------

